# Copasetic and Fishpalace - Eastern ON's Cichlids - Should we come to gta????



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

*Copasetic and Fishpalace - Eastern ON's Cichlids - Coming to GTA sunday may 2nd*

Located Belleville ON
Feel free to ask for info, more pics etc... 
Coming to gta (kennedy Commons center)
Sunday May 2nd 12pm

HAPS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Otopharynx Tetrastigma 
Species is too new for profile on cichlid forum.. 
F1 Breeders from darius
heres some links to photos. 
http://www.quebec-cichlides.com/fiches/oto_tetrastigma.htm 
http://www.pnlovesyou.com/gallery/albums/userpics/18520/Tetrostigma.jpg 
Fry~~~.5-1"~~~~~4$ea~~~~20x avail f2s
Juvys~~1"-2"~~~~ 7$ea~~~~5x avail f2s
Adults~~2"+~~~~~15$ea~~~2x f1 males avail
heres a WC male 









"Flametail Peacocks" - Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=685 
A very successfull wild caught group. Have been breeding for few years now. Best male ive seen in person!!
Fry~~~~~~.5"-1"~~~~5$ea~~~~~N/A
Juvys~~~~~1"-2"~~~10$ea~~~~~~N/A
Adults~~~~2"+~~~~20$ea~~~~~N/A
WC Adults~~3"+~~~~40$ea~~ 2x sub males avail.
WC Breeding group 1M 5F will sell for 250$ paid triple that to build this group!
Heres Canadas Best Male flametail LOL























"Blue Neon Peacocks" - Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiwindi) 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1393 
Breeding Group consist's of F1's from 3 sources.. 
Fry~~~~~.5-1"~~~~5$ea~~~~~~N/A
Juvys~~~1"-2"~~~~10$ea~~2x nocolour 2" males avail
Adults~~~2"+~~~~~15$ea~~~~~N/A
Will let go breeding group for 90$ 1m 4+f
pic of father









Verduyni"borleyi eastern" - Copadichromis verduyni (Narangu) 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1047 
Very Uncommon, Males show alot of diff. colours.
Breeders from darius and oliver
Fry~~~~~~.5"-1"~~~~5$ea~~~~~~N/A 
Juivys~~~~1"-2"~~~10$ea~~~~10+ avail
Adults ~~~~2"+~~~$20$ea~~~~~~N/A 
Pic of a male from darius









MBUNA TYPES~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Red Dorsal Afra's" - Cynotilapia Afra(mbenji Isl) 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1677 
That Pic is Horrible on Forum.. Have a look at my pics.. Awsome males and best colored afra females IMO 
Age~~~~~Size~~~Price~~~~~~~Qty & Info~~~~~~
Fry ~~~~.5"-1"~~~1$ea~~~~~~~~ N/A
Juvy's~~~1"-2"~~~4$ea~~~~~~~6x avail f2s 
Adults~~~2"+~~~15$ea~~~~~1 or 2 males avail f1s
Heres a WC Male in Full breeding dress... 









"Rusty Cichlids" - I. sperengerae 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=707 
Non territorial peacefull mbuna.
Very Clean Compact Strain... Parents from Bruce(Fishymind)...Generation unknown.. 
Fry~~~~~.5"-1"~~~1$ea~~~~~N/A
Juvys~~~~1"-2"~~~~2$ea~~~~~N/A 
Adults~~~~2"+~~~~15x adults ratio unknown 90$for all
Pic of 2 juvi's









"Yellow labs" - L. caeruleus 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=713 
Very Clean Strain.. Nice black fins 
Fry~~~~~.5"-1"~~~1$ea~~~~~~25+avail
Juivys~~~1"-2"~~~$2ea ~~~~~~N/A
Adults~~~2"+~~~~5$ea~~~~~~1M avail
Heres a clean female 









Also avail.
4x 3" male F1 Aul.Chitande yellow band from Shelldweller.. All 4 showing some colour.
15$ea all 4 for 50$

Breeding Group of F1 fronts Location is halembe .. male is huge more info soon!
$250

1" reg brislte nose plecos 30+avail 1$ea
2" reg bristle nose plecos 3xavail 2$ea

Trio "tangerine" peacocks 20$
1x adult dragonsblood/strawberry peacock 10$

5x Diff. rolls of Aquarium Double Sided backgrounds $2 PER FOOT... pics avail


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's not a bad list. The same species are available locally at similar prices though as are the dry goods like backgrounds etc. If you had something really unique (The borleyi you have is awesome and you don't see rustys here that often but I'm not sure two species are worth a near eight hour round trip) to bring to the table like a lot of rare tanganyikans which Toronto lacks then absolutely but I don't know if it'd be worth your time with that list in all honesty.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

Ive done quiet well on PN.. Thanks for your opinion.. Obviously most of the fish came from GTA so im not shy about the round trip.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

Making the round trip sunday may 2nd.. Noon at kennedy commons


----------

